# Scolopendra morsitans questions??????



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

What is the Scolopendra morsitans like. Is it just a S.subspinipes all over again or is it something different?


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 16, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> What is the Scolopendra morsitans like. Is it just a S.subspinipes all over again or is it something different?


different

it will only acheive about 1/2 to 1/3 the size, for one thing

edit:

also virtually everythign the dealers sell as morsitans isn't even Scolopendra genus. morsitans is supposed to get to about 10cm/4"... the "bluerings" sold easily reach 15cm/6"... and have the wrong size and shape spiracles to be Scolopendra


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> different
> 
> it will only acheive about 1/2 to 1/3 the size, for one thing
> 
> ...




So a morsitans would be like a usual centipede you find around the house? The dealer said he has a 8 inched Scolopendra moristans for sale. So did he label it wrong?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 17, 2006)

Buy it and post a photograph so we can tell you what we think it is.


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 17, 2006)

it could be one of several tanzanian species, ask caco, steven, or vincent, theyll tell you what u need


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 17, 2006)

MantidAssassins said:
			
		

> Buy it and post a photograph so we can tell you what we think it is.


always a good solution 

dude, really... any good size pede at a good price is a good buy, imo 

plus, it's kinda fun figuring out what u really got... like solving a mystery... only usually no one has to get killed


----------



## Maryn (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi, I’m new to the terrarium world. Though I’ve been bitten often by scorpions and centipedes... that creates a bond, right?!
Just caught a beautiful Scolopendra Incognita. Its about 12 cms long. White/yellow legs and very active at night! Can anyone help me identify our dear pet Romulus?? Body in reality more reddish then it seems to be in the picture.


----------



## NYAN (Jan 10, 2019)

Maryn said:


> View attachment 297192
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm? I’m not sure. Perhaps Scolopendra alternans?

This one has stubby terminals though. I’m not sure.


----------



## Scoly (Jan 11, 2019)

Maryn said:


> View attachment 297192
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is most likely S.morsitans, which is known to have been introduced where you live. You can kind of tell by the terminals, look at the second segment, the dorsal-outer edge has a ridge in it, which is typical of S.morsitans, and they are much shorter and thicker than most S.alternans.


----------

